# Good luck to anyone competing this weekend



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 16, 2008)

We are hitting the road for Danville VA.  I'll give someone a call with the results ASAP.  Good luck Chesapeake folks.  You'll need it with Pigs on the Run there.


----------

